# Prowler mounting points



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I just got my Prowler 13 on the weekend. These new ones have a lot of moulded in brass threaded mounting points. Has anyone else got one of these boats and started using the mount points?

Here's some pics of them:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

bow has two


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

There's one on eather side, level with behind the seat


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

two on the starboard side in the middle part of the back well


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

3 on port side of stern and 1 on starboard


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

also there's this one behind the seat which is just a big plastic threaded hole. Would be for a flag I reckon.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Vert
Nice boat you got there.
Can i ask what made you get the 13 over the Elite?
As for the brass mounts i dont know much mate sorry i got a Viking 

Thanks Rik


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Good question Magicrik

A bunch of reasons made me go for the 13. The 4.5 seemed more of an ocean going vessel. But I'll do most of my paddling & fishing in sheltered bays, estuaries and lakes. I would have had a hard time fitting that extra 40 cm into my shed. I knew the 13 was a proven boat cause heaps of people on this site have them and love them. And I was running out of money, even though it was only an extra couple of hundred dollars. The 4.5 has better provisions for a fish finder, but plenty of people have put them on their 13s. It was basically a bit of a toss up in the end - and the 13 got the heads up. :wink:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a 13 and as does Gatsey . I have never seen these mounting points on a P13 before. Maybe it is something new they are doing. Hard to imagine why. Some of those points are in obscure places. You sure youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re the first owner?


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Looking at it closely it is a different mould to my P13. Those rod holders are not the same as mine. There are also other subtle differences in the hull. Is it the new NZ manufactured P13 I wonder?


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks like an NZ one as the elite is out of NZ and has most of those insert nuts.

Here's what they are for:
4 in front of cup holder are for a scotty rod holder mounting block - specifically designed for this size.
2 on the left front of yak = anchor pully system (yes you can buy them in NZ ready to go off the shelf with all requirements)
2 on very rear left side is the other end of the anchor pully system
2 on the back deck are for the attachments for the insulated well cover (also can be brought from OK)
1 behind seat is for flag and or light

Only ones that puzzle me are 2 starboard back well and one either side of the seat - my guess is its for a gaff attachment system - but could be wrong I'll find out this weekend if If I fish with the fullas at OK nz. Alternatice for the 2 on the starboard back well is for a trolling motor mount - if there's a flat section on top side of the well wall then its for that.

Here's a few pics of my elite with anchor pully as proof.
regards


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> You sure youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re the first owner?


The one I had a look at Anaconda had these nuts strategically placed around the hull.

I even think Dallas said he had them in his elite.

Great in my opinion, no need to drill holes.

I am planning on getting one myself, a prowler 13, I will be using up there mounting points for accessories.

Vertigrator, I'm still jealous, you lucky bugger.  

Cheers


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Vert, what a sexy boat. She looks like Katana's sexy little sister given her colour. I personally think all of those threaded inserts are a great idea and obviously one that as JB said has overflowed from the Elite. What is the stated weight of her as i wonder if she has had the extra hull thickness threatment that the Elite got which I feel is un-necessary for all bar heavy weight paddlers given the abuse Katana has taken since I got her.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Yep, it's from the NZ factory. The stated weight for a Prowler 13 on http://www.oceankayak.com is 24.5kg but it's 28kg on http://www.oceankayak.co.nz so it looks like the NZ ones are made a bit thicker than the US ones. Which I reckon is great, I'll feel better about running into rocks now.

Now starts the hunt for things to screw into those holes. :roll: Thanks for the info JB, I'd love to hear any more info you get from the NZ OK fellas. :wink:

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

My Prowler Elite does not have any of these nut inserts....... :evil:

It just gets better and better......thin spots and now I find out I received an early prototype that is not up to spec?

Not happy Jan.......


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Dallas - I feel an accident coming on. One where you slip carrying it and your thumb goes through the thin spot :twisted:

Take it back fulla and get a new one - I have only seen 1 elite without inserts - 
You have got a bit of a story now
- thin spots and
- ripped off about the inserts
If you paid full price its got to be an easy sell to get a new one.

I'm sure OK could help you out. Remember the sqeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Heya JB,

I will be taking my Elite back to Anaconda where I purchased it in a few weeks time. This weekend I will be away for the weekend down to Yamba, the following weekend is my first wedding anniversary so tied up all that weekend as well.

Its going to have to be Saturday 9th September I take it back in as I can't get there any earlier than this.

Will see what happens I guess......

I paid full price for my boat AU$1699, and even the Ocean Kayak Webpage for AU shows that the non-fishing model still should have the mounting points for the anchor rig, which mine does not have.......

My yak is without doubt below spec as advertised on their website......


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Heya JB,
> 
> .... the following weekend is my first wedding anniversary so tied up all that weekend as well.
> 
> ...


Tied up all weekend?? Well each to their own I say :wink: :lol: :wink:

On a more serious note - good luck with getting your yak re-issued Dallas!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow......just had an interesting, (and rather animated at the end) discussion with Ocean Kayak AUS (Canoe Sports) about the warranty request.......

Been told to take the boat back in to place of purchase and ask for a refund.....and not to buy another Prowler (!!), was told by the rep at Canoe Sports that I should have been thankfull just to get one regardless of the problems with the thin spot and lack of nut inserts which are an advertised feature of the kayak.......

Also suggested it was somehow my duty of care to check the kayak had all the advertised features at point of sale.......next time I buy a new laptop I better make sure I count how many pixels are on the screen to ensure they match what is advertised?? :shock:

Weird, they want to give me back my money......and then tell me to spend it elsewhere, even though *I still want the Prowler Elite as my yak! *and have said nothing but good things about the kayak not withstanding the thin spot and absent nut inserts.......


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Red,

Mate, the lady I spoke to initially was a bit aggresive (I actually mentioned that to her early on in the conversation) from the start and it was obvious she was not out to help me, but I tried to explain my position without getting agitated......in the end it seemed she escalated the tensions more so than I.

The only points I wanted to make were :

a) The thin spot is still an issue, not just the nut inserts
b) They are advertising these mounting points in AUS and NZ, so its reasonable to expect them to be there, and I dont think its up to me to ensure that every fitting is where it should be before I part with my money.
c) In order for me to mount the advertised accessories I would have to drill holes all over the kayak, which is not what I paid for

Their GM from NZ has confirmed to them there were some early Prowler Elites produced that did not have these inserts before the final changes were made. I think this should be something which is highlighted to any buyer looking at buying a kayak which is not 'standard specification, as advertised' at the point of sale.....and this was certainly not what happened. as I would have waited for a yak with all the correct hardware.

They have just asked for proof of purchase (which has been provided) so I'll just wait and see what happens.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

scotty beefs said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > Heya JB,
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Scotty, after this morning, I could sure use the stress relief! :wink:


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

That's some pretty shocking customer service. To tell you not to buy their products again says "we don't want the hassle of dealing with you again". Which is the worst kind of advertising they could do, cause you're now here telling all of us about it and it's hurting their brand image. Potential Ocean Kayak buyers will now thinking more seriously about other brands. The bloody OK idiots are shooting themselves in the feet. :?

I hope they wake up to themselves and look after you properly.

Cheers
Vert


----------



## briney (Jul 6, 2006)

I recently bought a P13 as well and it's got all the same mounting points. I haven't figured out uses for them all yet either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

vertigrator said:


> That's some pretty shocking customer service. To tell you not to buy their products again says "we don't want the hassle of dealing with you again". Which is the worst kind of advertising they could do, cause you're now here telling all of us about it and it's hurting their brand image. Potential Ocean Kayak buyers will now thinking more seriously about other brands. The bloody OK idiots are shooting themselves in the feet. :?
> 
> I hope they wake up to themselves and look after you properly.
> 
> ...


Thing is Vert.......

I'm not unhappy with the Prowler Elite, and this is not just a matter of someone buying the wrong kayak or something similar.......

*I want a Prowler Elite as my offshore kayak fishing yak*......BUT, I want a boat without thin spots which have the potential to cost me much more than money, as if the hull were to crack in an offshore situation I'd be swimming for my life. And I want a boat which does all the things as advertised in relation to the accessory mounting points.

I dont think I have been at all unreasonable with these expectations?.....

PS: Sorry if I have hijacked your post mate! but the mounting points thread was what made me realise that my yak did not actually have them!

At first I assumed the accessories which I had read about and intended on buying were designed to mount somewhere else, I actually thought they would be mounted in one of the nut inserts where the decklines were running or something......I didnt realise fully that there was something amiss with my kayak until I saw the photos in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Here are a series of pictures showing where the nut inserts should be, but are noticeably absent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Final update hopefully.....

I received an email from the General Manager in New Zealand, thankfully he was much more courteous and helpful than the woman I spoke to earlier at Canoe Sports.

I have been offered a full refund on the purchase price of my Prowler Elite. So 'Fuego' will be going back as soon as I am able to get to Anaconda to drop her off.......

In the mean time I guess its time to start sourcing someone in SE QLD who has a Prowler Elite in stock in order to find a replacement yak that I can inspect before handing over my coin for the second time.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> ....
> 
> In the mean time I guess its time to start sourcing someone in SE QLD who has a Prowler Elite in stock in order to find a replacement yak that I can inspect before handing over my coin for the second time.


Dallas, I was at the GC Anaconda members night only an hour ago and with akffer Gunston, we were looking at an orange Elite with all the fittings you have missing...as you say its still a great yak, just not being supported by good sales PR

Hope a happy resolution is forthcoming mate


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Dallas I hope it all works out good for you. The Elite is a great looking yak, unfortunately they let yours out when it was underdone.

Other Prowler owners feel free to post what you use the mounting points for on your yaks. :wink:

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Dodge said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


Heya Richo,

Mate, I was there as well, looking at the same yak.......see my post in 'Which Kayak For Me' for my thoughts......

Picked up some great bargains on members night there tonight


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Back to the orignial posting about the P13 mounting points
- the final 2 areas I couldn't understand now have an answer

just beside the seat on both sides = the front mounting point of the insulated cover for the well
the two on the right hand side by the mid point in the well = point for the runner holder on the rudder system.

I think that's all points accounted for now. Those are the offical ones but hey there's always fun making up new a better uses for them 8) .

regards


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

On the http://www.oceankayak.co.nz site for the Elite 4.5 it says:


> Ocean Kayak has partnered with a number of leading suppliers (Humminbird, Extrasport, Canoe Sports and Stephen Tapp Kayak Fishing Accessories) to allow you to customise your prowler Elite 4.5. You now have the option of starting with an entry level set-up and adding a range of components and accessories later, knowing that the Prowler Elite has been specifically designed to fit these accessories.
> 
> Download our PDF for full details (coming soon)


I guess they will have stuff about these extras in the PDF when they get around to adding it to their site. :roll: In the mean time do you know anywhere online that shows these accessories or where you can buy them?

*Edit:*
Found some of it here: http://www.gokayak.co.nz

Cheers
Vert


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm pretty much sure I saw most of the accessories in Johnsons main shop at silverdale auckland a few weeks ago. (johnsons are OK NZ). they have a retail shop there at the factory (nice and big one too). Email them if you want something would be my best bet.
regards


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Check out this page on scotty.com. It shows all the attachments you could think of and they are requesting ideas from you as well.

http://www.scottypaddlesports.com/pages/gearup.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

The Other Yakka said:


> Check out this page on scotty.com. It shows all the attachments you could think of and they are requesting ideas from you as well.
> 
> http://www.scottypaddlesports.com/pages/gearup.html


Very cool how Scotty are asking for photo's and ideas, no doubt to hand over to the design team for R&D 8)

Scotty make some great gear, and they are obviously seeing the yak fishing fraternity as a growth market for their products 8)


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I finally got an a reply from my email to Ocean Kayak people.



> The inserts have been put in strategic places to fit various accessories.
> Most of these accessories are still in development however they wanted to
> ensure that the inserts were there so you could mount them when the
> accessories became available. They aren't specicially for one thing or
> ...


Cheers
Vert


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess it's better to have too many mounting points than too few. One of the fun things about owning a kayak is the fact you can accessorise it to your liking. It now seems that all the new yaks are being "accessorised" by the manufacturers, thus taking away the fun of improvising.
I have taken the approach that the less "crap" I have on my kayak, the better. As I do a lot of ocean fishing I am taking the minimalist approach. I am even re-considering a fish finder, as I am freaking out about all the bloody cables and the battery weight. Give me the sight of birds over a bait ball to signal fish to me anytime....  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

vert,

my comments about the uses designed for each of the mounting points I didn't just make up. I fished with the production manager and a few of the sales team at OK NZ who designed the mounting point system. So I'm not sure that the aussie dealer said there were no specific reason for them is quiet right. At this stage they may not have got the accessories over there yet so wouldn't be fair for them to tell you about the points and acessories but say they couldn't get them.
They have specific uses but can also be attach anything you want as well.

good luck on pimping your ride.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

JB

The email was a reply from one I sent to mailto:[email protected] on the http://www.oceankayak.co.nz site back when I started this thread . It took them the good part of a month to reply to my email. It looks like it was forwarded to a couple of people before going to someone who was on holidays and they gave me the reply when they got back. :roll:

Your're right that they don't seem to have any of the accessories over here yet. 

But thanks to your help and the pics of the Elite 4.5 on the web I reckon I'll make a start on some mods ready for the coming summer.

Cheers
Vert


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Strangle that reply I've seen them fully kitted up in the showroom at there retail store??

Anyway they are great mounting points and if you need me to point you in the right direction as to what fits on them and the cost of the accessories specifically for each point - let me know. It will be in kiwi paseos (sorry dollars) but give you and understanding on what they cost.

for example I brought my stephen tapp anchor running rig thats designed for the anchor running rig mounting points for $150NZD
regards


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Found a picture with most of the accessories on it on the mounting points.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

You're a champion JB. I'll definately be doing:

1st: The anchor trolly.

2nd: Probably then add a Scotty rod holder up front, the fly rod one I reckon, cause the spining rods can go in the flush mounts.

3rd: Would also like to do a fish finder set up like that too.

Not sure about the back bit though. I take it it converts your tank well into an eski? :?

Cheers
Vert


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Vert - The back bit is an insulated cover that is cover only. You need to plug the scupper holes with plugs - ok sell the plus cheap as well. Its a reasonable set up with the cover however I am getting a custom made one that is a complete bag fully insulated that fits into the back 2/3's of the well and allows the small section right behind the seat for the anchor. The bag will be fully sealed and allow me to add a few ice packs to keep my catch cool and not bleed into water through the scuppers.
There's no point in my opinion catching table fish and then not killing them immediately and icing them down fast. It makes all the difference in the quality on the table - I figure the fish died so I can have him for dinner so I may as well make sure hes worth it. 
I'll post some pictures on here on the bag onces its complete.
OK have designed a added plug to ensure the transducer fit snuggly into the transducer scupper and even a mounting planform for the fish finder head unit - the only catch is at this stage its designed to fit hummingbird fish finders as OK and hummingbird are owned by the same parent company. not to sure if any plans are afoot to the transducer plug for other transducers - I got the humming bird one and did some serious alterations so it fits my eagle one.

regards


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JB- I assume that you still need to cut a hole through the hull for the sounder cables/battery etc? How did you manage this and where did you locate your hole?


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Davey, I set mine up slightly different to the one in the pciture and no I don't have any holes mine get to my battery. Next time I've got it out I'll take a few pictures.
But yes the one in the picture has a hole position just underneath the head unit of the unit where the excess cable and battery are stored.

They way I have it set up I can easily remove whole unit and use for other boats / yaks.

regards


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I've taken a look at that Elite's anchor trolley setup and tried to replicate it on my Prowler. The molded insert nuts made the experience quick and easy.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice trolley Vert


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Well here's the latest addition. A Scotty fly rod holder. Bolts into the 4 holes at the foot of the cockpit and holds a flyrod as no other rod holder on the market can. And it also does a pretty decent job of holding a spin outfit too. 8) 8)


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

from another angle


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

with the spin rod


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hi what size bolts did you use
\


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I think the thread was 5mm and they were 15mm length from memory. Their the same thread as all the other attachments on the prowler anyway. So it's just a matter of unscrewing one of those to see what it is and finding one that matches.


----------



## SirFishalot (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey everyone...

Great work there JB, you're really enjoying your yak by the sounds. I am keen to see how you set up your sounder... as I'd clearly prefer the ability to remove it at will without all too much fuss. I saw the bit you wrote about the HumminBird connection with BLA, the same goes for the Cannon mounts they sell, BLA don't distribute for Scotty so that's why the Cannon have an extremely similar base plate! What series of Humminbird did you get JB?

Has anyone else had much experience with the 300 or 500 series ones?

Thanks guys


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

SirFishalot said:


> Has anyone else had much experience with the 300 or 500 series ones?


I have fitted the Humminbird 565 Dual beam and am very happy with it. I have only used it on fresh so far, but expect to overcome this soon - I hope 

It has very good resolution (640 V x 320H) and definition (12 level grayscale}.

I Bought mine ex-USA so have only imperial settings - but then I'm old enough to have used both imp/metric :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

There's a good step by step guide on how to do it here:
http://www.anglersafloat.co.uk/Prowler_ ... 202007.htm

Although I didn't have to cut my bolts down to 12mm. I think I had 15mm bolts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

> That's some pretty shocking customer service. To tell you not to buy their products again says "we don't want the hassle of dealing with you again". Which is the worst kind of advertising they could do, cause you're now here telling all of us about it and it's hurting their brand image. Potential Ocean Kayak buyers will now thinking more seriously about other brands. The bloody OK idiots are shooting themselves in the feet.
> 
> I hope they wake up to themselves and look after you properly.





> I have been offered a full refund on the purchase price of my Prowler Elite. So 'Fuego' will be going back as soon as I am able to get to Anaconda to drop her off.......


Just wanted to put my 50cents worth in here. I know I am a bit late in this thread but what the hey........

The type of treatment Dallas received makes my blood boil. Pretty poor when you are hard done by and you get someone speaking or acting aggressively towards you. Unfortunately experiences like this are happening more and more. Lousy customer service these days.

After all you went through, I would have taken names and gone straight to the top. Maybe you did. I think after how you were treated they should have given you a full refund and then given you a 'Free' brand new Prowler Elite Kayak.


----------

